# Open Firmware error when install on Powermac G5



## >>-LuKe--> (Mar 8, 2022)

Hi all, I tried to install FreeBSD 13.0 on an Apple Powermac G5, but the installer immediately stops in OpenFirmware with this error:


```
loading XCOFF

tsize=28000 dsize=2000 bsize=3b000 entry=6612708
SECTIONS:
.text    06600000 06600000 00028000 000000d4
.data    06628000 06628000 00002000 000280d4
.bss    0662a000 0662a000 0003b000 00000000
loading .text
CLAIM failed
 ok
0 >
```

Thanks for your suggestions.


----------



## grahamperrin@ (Mar 8, 2022)

Welcome to FreeBSD Forums. Thanks for the neat formatting!



>>-LuKe--> said:


> `CLAIM failed`



This can also occur with Apple's operating systems, see for example G4 Cube won't boot | MacRumors Forums (2021-09-14). 

Also with Linux; Linux on PowerPC FAQ-O-Matic: Default Catch or CLAIM Failed due to extra bootable partition (undated, maybe 2004). 

Maybe most relevant: <https://www.netbsd.org/ports/macppc/faq.html#ofw-claim-failed> – have you tried `reset-all`?


----------



## SirDice (Mar 8, 2022)

grahamperrin said:


> Thanks for the neat formatting!


The OP didn't, I did.


----------



## grahamperrin@ (Mar 8, 2022)

Double thanks!


----------



## >>-LuKe--> (Mar 9, 2022)

grahamperrin said:


> Welcome to FreeBSD Forums. Thanks for the neat formatting!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you GrahamPerrin, `reset-all` was the first thing that I've made.
As soon as I have time I will follow the hints about the links you let me.


----------



## >>-LuKe--> (Mar 14, 2022)

grahamperrin said:


> Welcome to FreeBSD Forums. Thanks for the neat formatting!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi Grahamperrin, I read the links you pointed out, although I didn't find a real solution.
On the G5 of the first test (1.8GHz) I couldn't solve the problem, but having another G5 (2.0GHz) I plugged the HD into the latter and tried again.
The CLAIM error didn't appear, but the installar didn't detect the HD.
Reading the data-sheet of the disk (Barracuda 160Gb) I read that the Sata channel to which it is connected does not need jumpers to define master and slave, as it is a point-to-point connection; they are only for diagnostics.
Assuming that the jumper setting enables or disables some functions of the drive's logic board, I tried inserting them in the three available combinations.
This test was successful, the installer found the disk and installed the OS.
But now there is another problem: the disk is not recognised at boot time.
Unfortunately, due to time constraints, I had to abandon the tests.
Next time I'll try removing the jumper from the disk and see if it works again.


----------



## msplsh (Mar 14, 2022)

Can you install MacOS on it?


----------

